# Top-Notch Computer Forums



## Monty Python (Nov 2, 2007)

I always have lots of questions on a wide variety of aspects of computers, and focusing on 1 or 2 forums limits the quality of answers.

I'd be interested in developing a list of "top-notch" computer-oriented forums, ranging in focus from case mods, repair, overclocking, etc... so that I can post questions on numerous forums in order to increase the answer quality and speed.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm sorry, what was the question you wanted to ask? :grin:


----------



## Frank4d (Dec 15, 2007)

I post in this and two other forums, usually on the helping end. So consider things from my perspective: When I start helping a poster who has described a problem, I assume the advise I give is being followed. If the poster is also receiving help for the same problem in another forum it is impossible for me to know what else is being tried or has already been tried.

For example, I may notice you have no antivirus program so I tell you to install AVG. A helper on another forum may notice the same thing and tell you to install Avast. Then you post back on my forum and tell me you installed AVG and now your system is slow. So I tell you to post a HijackThis log. It shows you now have AVG and Avast. Well, Duh! That is why your computer is slow.


----------



## Monty Python (Nov 2, 2007)

Frank4d said:


> I post in this and two other forums, usually on the helping end.


So which are the other two forums ?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Do you really expect us to recommend other forums? :grin:


----------



## Frank4d (Dec 15, 2007)

Removed links to other forums so I don't have to help you with the same problem in three different forums.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

posting the same question in multiple forums can do more harm than good because there are sometimes different ways to solve a problem but trying them all at the same time can do more damage to your system. 

IMO, its waste of resources when one person hogs help from several forums at once.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Not to mention multi-posting - that's a sure way to confuse everybody trying to help you, and ultimately yourself.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

To be honest theres no way we can stop this happening.

If people think that posting on 2,3,4 different forums speeds up the process, they are probably wrong. It adds confusion to the issue etc.

Anyhow, why would people want to go elsewhere that TSF???


----------



## Monty Python (Nov 2, 2007)

So, back to the original question, what are some of the other "top-notch" forums on the interet ? I see "Expert Exchange" listed frequently, but it appears to be a paid-service. "Tech Support Guy" looks nice, but quality answers seem to be few and far between.

I'm going to ignore everything else posted here, as it is obvious the OP hasn't been read completely and understood.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Well, there are many different forums out on the net. You just cant judge the quality of a forum by how many posts or members it has.

You judge by the friendliness and quality of advice given.

TSF is the best out there. :wink:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Monty Python said:


> so that I can post questions on numerous forums in order to increase the answer quality and speed.


Pardon me, but I think I understood that perfectly well.


----------



## Frank4d (Dec 15, 2007)

Monty Python said:


> I'm going to ignore everything else posted here, as it is obvious the OP hasn't been read completely and understood.


OK, I think I get what you are asking. Regarding questions about case modding, or overclocking or AMD vs. Intel? (anything not related to a problem), go ahead and post in multiple forums.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

Monty Python said:


> So, back to the original question, what are some of the other "top-notch" forums on the interet ?
> 
> I'm going to ignore everything else posted here, as it is obvious the OP hasn't been read completely and understood.


your question was understood quite well by everyone. It was just like going into dr pepper bottling company and asking where the coke machine is. 



> Originally Posted by Monty Python View Post
> so that I can post questions on numerous forums in order to increase the answer quality and speed.


top-notch forums are in the eyes of the beholder so your best bet will be to google and do your own research.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i think the original question has been understood and if answered would see the thread binned under the forum rules


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Monty Python said:


> So, back to the original question, what are some of the other "top-notch" forums on the interet ? I see "Expert Exchange" listed frequently, but it appears to be a paid-service. "Tech Support Guy" looks nice, but quality answers seem to be few and far between.
> 
> I'm going to ignore everything else posted here, as it is obvious the OP hasn't been read completely and understood.


I am not saying that I am biased but there is only *ONE *forum .. and you're there :grin:


----------



## Monty Python (Nov 2, 2007)

dai said:


> i think the original question has been understood and if answered would see the thread binned under the forum rules


Well if asking about other sources of information is explicitly against the rules, a simple statement to this effect with a link to whatever rule applied would have been best.

I had thought that this forum might be a place where people that were interested in acquiring and sharing knowledge might be able to do so. I was not aware that this was an exclusive club that prohibited discussion of other sources of information.

There are many other forums. I'll search elsewhere.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

there are hundreds of forums and i think on 99.9% of them you will run into the same brick wall for what is considered soliciting spam


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks Dai.


----------

